# IMHO Best Groomer in NYC: Reda (Certified Master Groomer) at Central P



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

I wanted to share a deeply satisfying experience I had today in finding a new permanent groomer for my little Malt. I had taken him to another groomer before and gotten average results for the market rate ($60-$75 plus tip in New York); subsequently I viewed grooming as an expensive part of my dog's life to perform basic "maintenance" functions, and didn't harbor particularly high expectations for the transformation of an animal that can happen when he is properly bathed, hand sheared, finished by a skilled artist. I've also scaled back on my own haircuts. :w00t: 

But as a special treat for Darcy, I decided to do research for my next grooming session instead of throwing money around at various multi-purpose dog stores (daycare/grooming facilities). After reading many reviews online and searching for a "Certified Master Groomer" in New York City, I found a groomer named Reda at Central Park Pet Spa, whose grooming-only facility and services received consistent rave reviews. He had 15 years of experience behind him, and I was pretty amazed by clients' glowing responses.

http://newyork.citysearch.com/profile/4748...e_pet_wash.html

http://www.centralparkpetspa.com/

The results today when I picked up Darcy from his first grooming at Central Park Pet Spa were incredible. Darcy's transformation into an angelic "lamb" puppy immediately revealed what had been missing from his old haircut, and highlighted what was so great about Reda's careful hand trimming and meticulous attention to hair texture, silhouette, expressiveness of the face, and other aesthetic details. The prior haircut had left many choppy layers around his face that grew out thickly and aged him (you can see it in my signature), whereas Darcy looked like a brand new animal this time, with that beautiful "lamb" expression that comes from a gorgeously sheared puppy cut on the body and delicate scissoring on the head. His coat was incredibly soft and blindingly white, not to mention that his rump looked less swollen after the anal expression, and his nails (which I had disastrously tried to trim myself) were filed down neatly so that the quick can begin to recede.

Furthmore, the facility is immaculately clean, bright, well air-conditioned, with brand new appliances and tools--a true professional work setting--and a few steps from Columbus Circle near Central Park.

The grooming included:
Ears cleaned
Nails trimmed
Blueberry Facial
2 baths using organic shampoo
Anal gland expression
10 minute massage in bath
Conditioner
Hand dry
Complete brush through
Oatmeal bath (special)
Full hair cut

I so rarely go out of my way to recommend something widely, but I felt so happy at discovering Reda and his salon for dogs that I had to share it with you all. If you live in NYC or ever visit, definitely try out this grooming salon to give your dog a special treat.

We all take great care of our Maltese, but today's appointment at CPPS made me realize that truly great grooming requires a special talent and love for the work, years of practice, and an artistic eye with skilled hands. The finished result is a little dog you can be proud to look at for two months. I hope you make it out to this salon sometime for a little makeover. :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's great that you found someone you like, it's so important. I have Bonnie groomed at home, and I love her groomer, too!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Sounds great! Can we see a pic of Darcy's new cut?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank you for this wonderful and detailed review!! :smilie_daumenpos: finding a good groomer is a hard task and sometimes we worry more about the groomer who cuts our malts' hair than ones that cut our own! lol!! This is great timing for me b/c I am looking for a new groomer due to the nail clipping incident w/ Mia's previous groomer; I want to switch for peace of mind. 

do you know if this place use cage dryers or only hand drying? I read the website but didnt see mentions of drying equipments.

Would love to see more pics of sweet Darcy on SM if you ever get the chance!

:ThankYou:


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 26 2009, 11:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822715


> do you know if this place use cage dryers or only hand drying? I read the website but didnt see mentions of drying equipments.
> 
> Would love to see more pics of sweet Darcy on SM if you ever get the chance!
> 
> :ThankYou:[/B]


I will definitely post some new pics as soon as we get back to a camera! (We're traveling tomorrow to see family--fingers crossed for an easy flight!)

I do not think this salon uses any type of cage dryer. I saw the little kennels where the dogs wait for their baths, and it's all new stainless steel kennels with no attachments or apparatus on them.

Darcy was definitely hand dried and then sheared by Reda. The invoice lists all the treatments as well, including hand drying. Reda has a wonderful assistant groomer, Judy, who does the bathing--they have been working together for 6 years, and Reda has 15 years of experience behind him.

Definitely call with any questions and see how you like the place; I found Reda to be incredibly kind, gentle-mannered with the dogs, and very helpful with grooming advice. He also listened to my many questions and helped assess Darcy's still-puppy coat and skin. I'm actually kind of excited to go back in 6 weeks, eek!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thats wonderful that you like your groomer ...I also have a home groomer thanks to Dorothy Bon Bons Mom Baci and I love her ....I was taking him to a place on the Upper East Side besides being expensive 100$ plus 20%tip One time they put him into the tub with another small dog i had a fit when i on purpose walked into the back ..Than another time and this was the clincher my groomer walked out of the room with Baci on the table to greet another dog.That was it i paid my bill and will never go into any place thats not in my home plus i was there at This place and that is what i saw with my own eyes most others house keepers drop off there dogs in the morning and then pick them up later looking beautiful .My groomer is very good and i have Baci in the kitchen he likes her so much that when she was leaving he ran out into the hallway to say good by how cute..She is pricey but worth it.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (lawgirl @ Aug 27 2009, 04:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822763


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 26 2009, 11:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822715





> do you know if this place use cage dryers or only hand drying? I read the website but didnt see mentions of drying equipments.
> 
> Would love to see more pics of sweet Darcy on SM if you ever get the chance!
> 
> :ThankYou:[/B]


I will definitely post some new pics as soon as we get back to a camera! (We're traveling tomorrow to see family--fingers crossed for an easy flight!)

I do not think this salon uses any type of cage dryer. I saw the little kennels where the dogs wait for their baths, and it's all new stainless steel kennels with no attachments or apparatus on them.

Darcy was definitely hand dried and then sheared by Reda. The invoice lists all the treatments as well, including hand drying. Reda has a wonderful assistant groomer, Judy, who does the bathing--they have been working together for 6 years, and Reda has 15 years of experience behind him.

Definitely call with any questions and see how you like the place; I found Reda to be incredibly kind, gentle-mannered with the dogs, and very helpful with grooming advice. He also listened to my many questions and helped assess Darcy's still-puppy coat and skin. I'm actually kind of excited to go back in 6 weeks, eek!
[/B][/QUOTE]

It is very reassuring to read your experience. I always trust customer's feedback over any advertisement, etc. I am happy that Darcy has a fabulous do! :wub: I am sure hes cute no matter but who wouldnt love a new, fab hairdo? :biggrin: 
Thanks for all the info, and have a safe and happy flight!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (lawgirl @ Aug 26 2009, 11:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822702


> I wanted to share a deeply satisfying experience I had today in finding a new permanent groomer for my little Malt. I had taken him to another groomer before and gotten average results for the market rate ($60-$75 plus tip in New York); subsequently I viewed grooming as an expensive part of my dog's life to perform basic "maintenance" functions, and didn't harbor particularly high expectations for the transformation of an animal that can happen when he is properly bathed, hand sheared, finished by a skilled artist. I've also scaled back on my own haircuts. :w00t:
> 
> But as a special treat for Darcy, I decided to do research for my next grooming session instead of throwing money around at various multi-purpose dog stores (daycare/grooming facilities). After reading many reviews online and searching for a "Certified Master Groomer" in New York City, I found a groomer named Reda at Central Park Pet Spa, whose grooming-only facility and services received consistent rave reviews. He had 15 years of experience behind him, and I was pretty amazed by clients' glowing responses.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a great experience with your groomer. They are extremely hard to come by!

Was there a reason you request the Oatmeal bath? Have a look here on what they say on using oatmeal: Link

Also did the groomer request that you leave him there to be groomed? If he requested for him to be dropped off for 2+ hours, chances are they do use cage dryers.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow...I can't wait to see the new Darcy!! Hurry with pics!! And I know what a wonderful feeling it is to FINALLY find a GREAT groomer!! Congrats. Have a safe trip and fun with the family.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Aug 27 2009, 10:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822813


> Also did the groomer request that you leave him there to be groomed? If he requested for him to be dropped off for 2+ hours, chances are they do use cage dryers.[/B]



My groomer has my dogs for the entire day sometimes - they are NOT cage dried. 


This groomer sounds wonderful and I can't wait to see pictures of him!!!!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

*

"Also did the groomer request that you leave him there to be groomed? If he requested for him to be dropped off for 2+ hours, chances are they do use cage dryers."*

my groomer keeps the dogs about 2-3 hours and there is not a cage dryer in the place!!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Sounds stunning! Wish we had a groomer like that in Cape Town. Love to see pictures.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Wonderful news! I can't wait to see pictures of the new, improved Darcy. He's such a handsome little fellow anyway... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Aug 27 2009, 10:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822813


> Glad you had a great experience with your groomer. They are extremely hard to come by!
> 
> Was there a reason you request the Oatmeal bath? Have a look here on what they say on using oatmeal: Link
> 
> Also did the groomer request that you leave him there to be groomed? If he requested for him to be dropped off for 2+ hours, chances are they do use cage dryers.[/B]


Hi, ckim111, the oatmeal bath was actually suggested by the groomer because I had given Darcy a bath myself a few days earlier (not anticipating that my attempt to trim his nails wouldn't work out) so the groomer didn't want to stress out the skin. I have to tell you, Darcy's coat has been wonderfully soft and clean. Also, I waited 48 hours after the grooming before applying his next dose of Frontline for the month. I completely understand your concern about cage drying, but I am fairly certain that only hand drying was used at this salon; you can see through the transparent doors into the room where the doggies are groomed. The groomer was really careful about assessing the condition of the coat, skin, and other factors before starting his work. Further, there are many facilities now who advertise no cage drying--it's a fairly frowned upon process, and I'd honestly be shocked if it was used at a more professional grooming-only place like this one.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

From your description, it certainly does sound like you have found a really good & conscientious groomer. How does his price compare to what you are used to paying?


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Aug 28 2009, 09:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823459


> From your description, it certainly does sound like you have found a really good & conscientious groomer. How does his price compare to what you are used to paying?[/B]


Thank you! The price is about $10-$15 more than other places--but I have complete peace of mind now about dropping my dog off for a few hours. (Maybe I should be on Clomicalm.)


----------

